# How do these Pumilio (first) eggs look? (Updated 3/8)



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

Well, as I peered into my cristobal viv today, something foreign caught my eye. I found a clutch of 6 eggs on a brom leaf  

However, as these are my first eggs ever, I have no clue whether or not they are fertile. Furthermore, I have never heard calling from the tank so I don't even know if there is a male in there. 

How do these look to you guys? Bad? Fertilized? Thanks for any input. 


 

Here is the original image, uncropped, etc. 



And another:


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Raymond,

Did you end up with a pair after all.

They look fertile to me but give them a couple of days. To before you get your hopes up. Sometimes they come out very dark.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Too early to say, but it looks like there may be some good ones in there. If this is day one it's still pretty hard to tell anything for sure, but looks like there is hope. Congrats


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

If you haven`t heard any calling you may not have a pair. It doesn`t look as if a male has wetted/fertilized them. you may want to spray or they may be dessicated by morning.


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

sbreland said:


> Too early to say, but it looks like there may be some good ones in there. If this is day one it's still pretty hard to tell anything for sure, but looks like there is hope. Congrats





crb_22601 said:


> Raymond,
> 
> Did you end up with a pair after all.
> 
> They look fertile to me but give them a couple of days. To before you get your hopes up. Sometimes they come out very dark.


Thanks for the information guys. I am not 100% sure they came out today, but I'm pretty sure they weren't there yesterday. 

I don't know at this point if I have a pair or not....no calling, but eggs pop up today. Guess I'm going to have to wait for a couple days to find out. 

The funny thing is that, I was starting to seriously consider selling them (Due to absolutely no breeding activity) , and was even going to try to take them down to a meeting this Saturday....and now this.....thinking I might hold on to them for for now :lol:


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

they look like they are probably good. Alot of pums lay greyish eggs, darklands for example, and i think the escudo and cristi/rios that came in do also.


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

doesn't look like it will be a viable clutch to me


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

I just talked with booboo and he thinks that the membrane which surrounds the embryo dessicated slightly, causing the membrane to shrink around the embryo. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

Here's an update from this morning.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

I would still say you have a decent chance that at least 3 of them will be good. The bottom one looks bad, the middle may be, and not sure on the top, but the two on the right and the one on the left seem to show a line developing in the middle. Still a little early, but by this weekend you should know for sure. I will agree with Dave, and some pums (Escudos from personal experience) have that grayish color when they are good. Give it til Saturday or Sunday and post some more pics if you still aren't sure.


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

sbreland said:


> I would still say you have a decent chance that at least 3 of them will be good. The bottom one looks bad, the middle may be, and not sure on the top, but the two on the right and the one on the left seem to show a line developing in the middle. Still a little early, but by this weekend you should know for sure. I will agree with Dave, and some pums (Escudos from personal experience) have that grayish color when they are good. Give it til Saturday or Sunday and post some more pics if you still aren't sure.


Thanks for the information, I appreciate it. 

I got home from school to find a dozen or so ffs crawling all over the egg, and now, it looks as if one or two died on it? Could this have any negative consequences. 

Also, probably a really noob question, but would the eggs still look like this if a male had not fertilized them? 

 

Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## trinacliff (Aug 9, 2004)

I missed this before...any update? They looked in the last picture like they were beginning to develop. 

Kristen


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

Nope, unfortunately, they didn't develop. No eggs since then either...

Oh well, time will tell. 

Thanks guys.


----------

